

Julie Ann Horvath: Naming names, Settlement, Preston-Werner Won't Sue Me, etc. - whbk
http://www.scribd.com/doc/220030495/Julie-Ann-Horvath-on-Github-TPW-etc

======
whbk
She certainly knows how to go out guns blazing. Has now added this one, along
with claiming that while she had not initially intended to sue, she will be
now:

Fun fact: the rumor I'm accused of spreading? I heard from @GitHub's hr lead >
than once. She watched while @mojombo blamed and harassed me.
[https://twitter.com/nrrrdcore/status/459263440906092544](https://twitter.com/nrrrdcore/status/459263440906092544)

------
cpncrunch
I'm not sure if she realises, but this whole thing is making her look worse
than Github. Sure the reverts and secret posts were shitty, but they just seem
to be one or two immature employees. TPW's wife coming into the office seems
to be more an error of judgement rather than harassment.

It's good to see she has a sense of humour:
[https://twitter.com/darth/status/459088080981348352/photo/1](https://twitter.com/darth/status/459088080981348352/photo/1)

My advice to her would be to delete all her tweets except for the above
picture, and just laugh it off.

